# //



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

I//


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You take some fanatastic photos [One].


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Yes in some fanatastic places.



connoisseur of... said:


> You take some fanatastic photos [One].


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Yes, but neglected and abandoned. curious?

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

An image focused on the neglected, it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

What makes a person focus on the neglected Darren?
It is [one's] unconscious choosing the sites.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

I know were you're coming from... although it seems as if [One] enjoys going to places where not many people have gone before or for a very long time.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I know were you're coming from... although it seems as if [One] enjoys going to places where not many people have gone before or for a very long time.


Yes, places where people have not gone for a very long time, like the unconscious memories of the past. Maybe I am just relating this to myself.
There are places I would rather not revisit from my past. Maybe that's what has caused all this shit for me. Not confronting the past.....I don't know.......Sorry [one] for.........well...you know.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Wonder if he likes his women, like his photos =P


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

That my friend is a question only [one] can answer.

Greg


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know if I have been influenced by the previous posts, but this photo shows a feeling of loneliness.

Bailee


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

world.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Hey [one], I can understand what you mean, what you said makes a lot of sence. I also have an apreciation for history, but not in the same way you do.
You said "..but yeah, I can go on and on. Also, it is the satisfaction of documenting history; like this Kirkbride (check wiki) layout hospital was built in 1871 that I should be going to soon. A lot of these places go through vandalism, arson, demolition and all that stuff so when I can home knowing I have video and photos I am pleased with, I know they will last even when the place is gone."

For me it is antiques, even just holding a 70 year old fork and thinking about all the people that have used it, what they ate off it gives me a buzz.
I remember a while back, my parents had just returned from Italy and gave me some really expensive artwork and handmade glass ornaments.
They also gave me a small coloured tile they found walking on the beach, part of and old building, it was that little tile I liked the most, just holding it made me feel.....I don't know......part of the history of that building. And like you say, I had a piece of it that will never be lost.

I guess I do appreciate it the same way you do.

Greg


----------

